# Hallo



## martin (27 Nov. 2006)

Hab mir des ganze jetz mal bewusst etwas länger angschaut und ich muss sagen mir gefällts jedesmal besser hier.:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (27 Nov. 2006)

Das find ich sehr gut... so soll es sein :thumbup: 

Da wünsche ich dir noch viel spaß an Board und hoffe das du noch lange gefallen an diesem findest

Gruß
Meister


----------



## Muli (27 Nov. 2006)

Auch ich heisse dich hier herzlich Willkommen und freue mich, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden und das Board für gut befunden hast!

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spass und auf frohes Posten!


Liebe Grüsse, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (28 Nov. 2006)

Guten Morgen Martin und Willkommen hier im Celebboard!
Auf frohes Posten und jedemenge Diskussion


----------

